# Islabikes 14"



## doppelmoral (29. Oktober 2008)

Da sich langsam aber sicher der Geburtstag meiner kleinen nähert(mitte Februar), und sie sich nichts sehnlicher wünscht als ein Fahrrad mit dem man auch "treten" kann, habe ich mich auf die Suche gegeben und bin durch das Forum hier auf das Islabike gestoßen. 

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/cnoc14/cnoc14-pink.html#

Mein Wunsch ist, dass die kleine vom Laufrad direkt auf ein Fahrrad ohne Stützräder umsteigt weshalb ich mir fragen bezüglich der größe stelle. Soll ich ihr direkt das 14" oder vielleicht sogar ein 16" kaufen, wobei sie mit ihrer Beininnenlänge gerade so auf das 16er passen wird, denn ihr innenbein ist jetzt bei 38 cm angelangt. 

Oder soll sie erst mal ein 12" bekommen um das Radfahren ein paar Wochen zu lernen und dann ein größeres vor die Nase gestellt kriegen, wo sie dann aber von der Handbremse des Laufrades auf den Rücktritt und dann wieder auf den Freilauf umsteigen muss, was ich eigentlich verhindern wollte. 

Wie ihr seht, habe ich schon gewisse Vorstellungen, aber noch nicht den richtigen Durchblick. Das wichtigste ist mir, dass die kleine Maximalen Spass am Radfahren haben wird, da ist es mir fast egal wenn ich anfangs ein wenig tiefer in die Taschen greifen muss. 

Über hilfreiche Tips oder Erfahrungsberichte freue ich mich schon sehr. 

Grüße aus der Voreifel


----------



## doppelmoral (30. Januar 2009)

So das Bike ist nun bestellt und wird am 05. Februar losgeschickt. Das Islabike Team war superfreundlich und hat in allen Fragen und belangen geholfen. Ich habe das bike nun mit Aufschrift bestellt und beim derzeitigen Pfundkurs inklusive 30£ Versand 181 bezahlt. Ist zwar ein wenig mehr als ein Puky, aber so wie ich das sehe, wird der Renner auch MEHR Spass bringen.

 Die ersten Cross Strecken sind mittlerweile für das Laufrad auch zu langweilig und der Frühling wartet mit neuen Herausforderungen. Berichte werden folgen. 

Viele Grüße und eine schöne SommerSaison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (30. Januar 2009)

doppelmoral schrieb:


> beim derzeitigen Pfundkurs inklusive 30Â£ Versand 181â¬ bezahlt.



Vor ein paar Wochen als ich es bestellt hab, waren es noch Ã¼ber EUR 200.-

Und weil ich dann doch sofort ohne es ausprobieren zu mÃ¼ssen gesehen habe, dass meine Tochter noch ein paar Monate wachsen muss, bevor die ersten Fahrversuche Sinn machen wÃ¼rden,hab ich das Rad erstmal ein StÃ¼ck weit auseinandergenommen und die Teile auf die Waage gelegt --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/13856.

GroÃ tunen werde ich aber wohl nix, weil ich grade alle fÃ¼r SpaÃ und Dollerei verfÃ¼gbare Kohle in ein Konjunkturprogramm fÃ¼r Fuerteventura investiert habe. 

Aber vielleicht inspirieren die Bilder auf der Waage ja einen anderen CNOC-Besitzer.

GruÃ,
Chris


----------



## wintermute (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo doppelmoral,

wie gross ist Deine Kleine? Ist das Bike schon da? Wie faehrt es sich?

Ich stehe gerade vor einer aehnlichen Entscheidung. Mein Grosser ist im Dezember 3 geworden und mit seinen Puky-Laufrad (kleinstes Modell) heizt er schon ziemlich wild durch die Gegend. Er liegt uns schon ziemlich in den Ohren, dass er auch mal ein "richtiges" Fahrrad haben will wie der Papa oder seine Spielgefaehrten. Ein Handler hier in der Gegend hat das Specialized Hot Rock 12" ( http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=38484&eid=164 ) Da scheint er ganz gut draufzupassen. Mit angeschraubten Stützraedern (wegen dem Pedalieren lernen) ist er auch schon im Geschaeft herumgeheizt (Ist jedesmal ein Drama, wenn wir dann wieder gehen muessen, ohne das Rad mitzunehmen).  Ich finde aber das ISLA Bike 14" fast besser, da es etwas groessere Raeder hat und dann vielleicht auch laenger nutzbar ist, aber leider kann man das nicht probefahren.

Mein Grosse ist jetzt so etwa einen Meter gross, was meinst Du ist er noch zu klein fuer das islabike? Sollte ich vielleicht doch erst zum Hot Rock greifen? Ein zu grosses Bike wuerde vielleicht den Spass verderben, aber wenn es zu klein ist, dann waechst er zu schnell raus.

Schwere Entscheidung...


Viele Gruesse

Thomas


----------



## LowRider4711 (12. Februar 2009)

Hi Thomas,

mein Großer ist 104 cm groß und crosst seit Anfang an auf dem Cnoc 16" rum.  Ab dieser Größe kannst du bedenkenlos das 16" nehmen.

mfG
Stephan


----------



## wintermute (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Lowrider,

das ist ja eine fixe antwort. Danke dafuer.
Wow, auf dem Foto wirk dein Kleiner ja ganz schoen gross!
Ich glaube, ich messe meine Zwerg heute abend mal nach. Zu Weihnachten war er naemlich noch knapp unter einem Meter, Evtl. war ich bezueglich des Wachstums zu optimistisch...

Aber mit 104cm schon auf einem 16" Bike? Und das sieht ja auch ziemlich passend aus auf dem Foto ;-)
Ich glaube ich muss wirklich nochmal nachmessen. Vielleicht schrumpft meiner ja gerade...

Viele Gruesse

Thomas


----------



## stivinix (12. Februar 2009)

Ich würde sagen ab 100cm Größe geht das Cnoc 16" .
Mein Kleiner hat heute selbiges von seiner großen Schwester übernommen!
Und hat voll Spaß damit ;-)
Gruß
St.


----------



## wintermute (13. Februar 2009)

Hi,

da hab ich doch gestern noch einmal nachgemessen. Er ist doch "nur" 95 cm im Augenblick. Da wird 16" doch noch etwas gross sein, oder? Aber das 14" passt schon? Oder sollte ich doch das Specialized "Hot Rock" nehmen?

Viele Dank fuer die rege Beteiligung

Thomas


----------



## stivinix (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würde das 14" Cnoc nehmen!
Gruß
St.


----------



## doppelmoral (14. Februar 2009)

Hi Thomas, 

leider kann ich dir noch keine genauen Auskünfte geben, da die kleine ihr Bike erst am Rosenmontag zu Ihrem Geburtstag bekommen wird. Aber dann werde ich sofort berichten. 

Ich habe sie letztens mal auf ein Cube 16" gesetzt und das war tatsächlich etwas zu groß. Laut Augenmass in verbindung mit der Größentabelle und der Typeinschätzeung der kleinen müsste das 14" auf jeden Fall passen und wenn nicht, dann muss das Laufrad noch mal 2 Monate herhalten. Das geht ja dann immer ganz flink und die kleinen haben wieder den megaschub gemacht.

Den einzigen Nachteil den ich an dem Rad empfinde ist, dass die Bremse links und nicht rechts wie an Ihrem Laufrad angebracht ist. Aber vielleicht werde ich da noch einen neuen Bremsgriff besorgen können. 

Viele Grüße und weitere Informationen folgen nach Karneval

Rene

EDIT: Zuerst schwankte ich auch zwischen dem Hotrock und dem Isla, aber letzendlich habe ich mich dann für das Isla entschieden, weil es für mich von der gesamten Konzeption ansprechender ist. Der gesamte Aufbau des rades ist wirklich sehr Kindgerecht was bei den dünnen Griffen anfängt und mit den kleinen Pedalen aufhört. 

Zu den Stützräder wollte ich dir noch sagen, dass du es vermeiden solltest deinen kleinen auf ein Rad mit Montierten Rädern zu setzen, da sich die Kinder daran gewöhnen und sie dann nicht mehr ohne fahren wollen. Lieber den kleinen zum pedalieren lernen unter den Achsselhölen unterstützen und das pedalieren und lenken den kleinen selber üerlassen. Ist zwar anfangs schmerzhat im Rücken, wird sich aber mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit als die beste Möglichkeit ausweisen.


----------



## stivinix (14. Februar 2009)

Beim Cnoc 16" war die Bremse auch auf der falschen Seite montiert - lässt sich aber einfach umdrehen...  
Der Hebel ist übrigens gut für kleine Kinderhände geeignet ;-)

Tuningpotential bieten vor allem die Kurbeleinheit und das Innenlager

Gruß
St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo Rene,

danke fuer die ausführliche Antwort. 

Ich persönlich tendiere ja auch eher zum Islabike, aber die fehlende Möglichkeit des Probesitzens verunsichert schon ein bisschen. 

Aber bis Rosenmontag kann ich schon noch warten. Wir haben eher so mit Ostern gerechnet, wenn wir das Bike schenken. Schreibst Du bitte noch die Grösse deiner Kleinen, dass ich es ungefähr einschätzen kann?

Mit den Stützrädern habe ich es gemacht, weil eine Bekannte es so gemacht hat. Ihr Kleiner war auch eine Rakete auf dem Laufrad. Sie hat dann am Fahrrad fuer 14 Tage die Stützraeder dran gehabt zum Pedalieren lernen, und dann hat sie sie wieder abgemacht und es ging laut Ihrer Aussage perfekt. Ausserdem wollte ich nicht mitten im Bikegeschäft beim Probesitzen anfangen am Bike herumzuschrauben... ;-)
Ich war da am anfang auch eher dagegen, aber wie es meine Bekannte erzaehlt hat...
Das mit der Bremse muss er auch noch lernen. Am Laufrad, dem kleinsten Puky, war keine dran.

@stivinix: Danke fuer Deine Empfehlung. Und mit dem Tunen werden wir erstmal abwarten ;-)


Vielen Dank an alle Mitposter und noch ein schoenes Restwochenende

Viele Gruesse

Thomas


----------



## czippi (15. Februar 2009)

Hi!
Zum Thema "pedalieren lernen":
Unser Sohn ist  auch vorher Laufrad gefahren und hatte die Sache mit dem Gleichgewicht schon drauf. Mit dem Pedalieren tat er sich auch schwer. Das haben wir dann nochmal auf dem Dreirad geübt. Als er das konnte, wurde er aufs 12"-Pukyrad gesetzt und die sache war geritzt.
Stützräder hätte ich ihm nie montiert weil er das Gleichgewicht ja schon halten konnte. Warum mit Krücken laufen wenn man nicht verletzt ist?
Grüße, MIcha


----------



## stivinix (16. Februar 2009)

Meine Beiden haben ebenfalls die Stützräder ausgelassen! 
Auf den ersten Metern bin ich ein wenig mitgelaufen...
Pedalieren lernten sie auf Dreirad und Traktor ;-)


----------



## doppelmoral (17. Februar 2009)

So der erste Vermessungsversuch ist gescheitert, konnte nur die Körpergröße ermitteln, dann hagelten schon die Proteste (leidliche Trotzphase).

Die kleine ist echte 96cm groß, ohne Schuhe. Schrittlänge werde ich Abend noch mal Versuchen zu ermitteln. Vielleicht habe ich dann mehr Chancen.


----------



## wintermute (18. Februar 2009)

Hi Doppelmoral,

Danke fuers Messen. Da ist mein Kleiner ja ungefaehr gleich gross. jetzt muss ich nur noch den Finalen Test naechste Woche abwarten ;-)

Zum Pedalieren lernen. Ein Dreirad haetten wir auch noch, aber ich erinnere mich mit Grausen an die ersten Ausfahrten. Die Bereitschaft zu treten war minimal, und dann gab es ja noch die Schiebestange. Naja mal schauen, wie wir es machen werden...
Eventuell entscheide ich mich auch fuers Nebenherrennen die ersten Tage


Viele Gruesse

Thomas


----------



## doppelmoral (18. Februar 2009)

Also ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass ich auch nicht wirklich gerne Dreirad gefahren bin, das schlug finde ich immer so komisch in die Beine, erst bei einem Kettcar habe ich wirklich spass am pedalieren, oder wie es in der Eifel so schön heisst, am "temmeln" gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelmoral (23. Februar 2009)

So hier ist der erste kleine Rosenmontagsbericht. 

Die Kleine hat das Bike gesichtet und war erstmal Sprachlos. Dann sind wir raus und haben unsere bekannte 800m Reunde zum Bäcker gedreht. Mit dem pedalieren ging es eigentlich recht schnell und nach der Hälfte der Strecke waren die ersten 50-75 Meter Stücke (3 mal) ohne Unterstützung drin. 

Das Starten und benötigt noch ein wenig Unterstützung, aber ich denke wird in den nächsten Tagen auch kein Problem mehr sein. Die Bremse ist super und absolut Kindgerecht. Packt prima und lässt sich auch mit den kleinen Händchen Bedienen. Der Freilauf erweist sich dadurch auch als Absolut unproblematisch weil mit den Bremsen selbst bei Kinderkraft eine Vollbremsung drin ist.  Der Funfaktor ist auf jeden Fall Enorm, und nach dem Frühstück werden wir noch mal ein kleines Ründchen vor drehen bevor der "Zoch kütt". 

Viele Grüße

Rene


----------



## wintermute (24. Februar 2009)

Hi,

na das klingt ja super! Und wie passt es von der Grösse her? Sattel schon ganz unten oder ist noch etwas luft? Und wie hoch stellt man den eigentlich bei Kindern? Ich meine bei "Erwachsenen" stellt man ja eher die Pedal-Sattel-Entfernung ein. Bei den Zwergen kann ich mir aber vorstellen, dass die Fuesse doch noch locker auf die Erde reichen muessen, oder?

Viele Gruesse

Thomas


----------



## chris5000 (2. März 2009)

Bei uns wars vorgestern auch so weit: Nachdem meine Tochter ihren letzten verbleibenden Schnuller im Park feierlich vergraben hatte, lag beim Gehen plötzlich ein Schlüssel vor ihren Füßen. Und siehe da: Den hatte die Schnullerfee gebracht und er passte zum Schloss eines wunderschönen CNOC 14, das in der Nähe angeschlossen war 

Eben damit sie  für den Anfang mit beiden Füßen gleichzeitig leicht auf den Boden kommt (ca. 96cm groß, 38cm Schritthöhe), habe ich erstmal statt des cnoc 14 Sattels den vom Laufrad (Rothan)  montiert, weil der ca. 3cm niedriger baut.

Lernkurve: 
- ca. 100m als Laufrad benutzt
- anschließend von mir ca. 100m geschoben
- den Rest des Tages war ich nur noch als "Starthilfe" vonnöten
- seit gestern wird meine Hilfe zum Starten auch nicht mehr benötigt.
- die Bremse benutzt sie seit gestern auch. Allerdings noch nicht zum Regulieren der Geschwindigkeit, sondern nur für volle Bremsungen.

Hier in Berlin gibts ja nicht viele Berge. Aber ich denke am ersten längeren Gefälle an dem wir vorbeikommen wird ihr das mit dem Regulieren auch noch schnell einleuchten.

Echt sensationell, wie leicht Kindern heute dank der Übung mit dem Laufrad dann das Fahrradfahren fällt.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## kerthor (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, bei uns soll es Weihnachten auch soweit sein!

Wie sieht es denn aus mit Schutzblech und Gepäckträger von Islabikes!
Kann man die mitbestellen?

Und dann noch eine Frage wegen der Bremse:
Hat das 14" eine Rücktrittbremse?

Mfg Thorsten


----------



## 2Radfahrer (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thorsten,

Schutzbleche können mitbestellt werden £14.99 . Gepäckträger soweit ich weiss nicht.
Das CNOC 14 hat keinen Rücktritt. Die Bremsen stellen aber alles in den Schatten was ich kenn. Sehr leicht zu bedienen. Bremsen nicht so abrupt ab bzw. Kind kann das schön regulieren. Für die kleinen Hände Finger Ideal gibt nix Besseres. 
Vielleicht könntest Du mir ein Paar Mudguards mitbestellen. Ich hab sie damals beim Bestellen vergessen. Versand würde mich nochmals 20 Pfund kosten.

Gruß, Henning


----------



## kerthor (21. Oktober 2009)

Was sind denn Mudgards?


----------



## LowRider4711 (21. Oktober 2009)

Mud Guards, so nennen die Ihre Schutzbleche. Die spinnen die Briten *g*


----------



## chris5000 (21. Oktober 2009)

@kerthor:

Mach Dir wegen des Rücktritts keinen Kopf. Ohne Rücktritt erlernt und macht sich das Anfahren leichter und die Islabikes Bremshebel können sogar von (gerade noch) 2-Jährigen vollkommen problemlos erreicht, bedient und dosiert werden.

(meine Tochter hat auch das CNOC 14. Ist uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert)


----------



## chris5000 (26. Oktober 2009)

> Anfrage von Kerthor via PM, was bei Bestellung bei Islabikes zu beachten ist, ob irgendwelche Extras Sinn machen und wie die Bestellung allgemein ohne besonders gute Englischkenntnisse klappen kann



Hallo Kerthor,

Lies Dir mal den Thread unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=385698 durch. Da hatte @Goiskopf zunächst dieselben Fragen und Probleme wie Du: Nicht so gutes Englisch und keine Kreditkarte(?). 

Der beste Weg ist: Bestellung per Mail und darin Ankündigung, dass Kreditkartendaten und Bestellungsbestätigung folgen (da kannst Du sicher meine Mail aus dem Thread als Vorlage verwenden), 2 Stunden oder so später anrufen (lassen, von einem Bekannten der evtl. besser Englisch kann) um die Bestellung zu bestätigen und die Zahlung abzuschließen (Versandkosten lagen bei mir bei 30 Pfund oder 30 Euro. Weiß ich nicht mehr. Ich glaube aber Pfund). 

Und Auslandsüberweisung ist wohl irgendwie teuer/kompliziert. Von daher am besten einfach einen Kumpel fragen, der eine Kreditkarte hat, ihm direkt Cash geben und ihn auch bestellen lassen (vielleicht kann der ja auch zufällig besser Englisch...)

Zu den Extras: Das CNOC 14" hat inzwischen serienmäßig zwei Bremsen, weshalb man keine mehr zusätzlich bestellen braucht, wie ich es damals gemacht habe.

Für den Fall, dass die  Schrittlänge Deines Nachwuchses noch knapp unterhalb der Mindestmaße fürs CNOC liegt (siehe size-chart auf islabikes.com), habe ich für die ersten paar Monate gute Erfahrung mit dem zusätzlich bestellten Sattel vom Rothan Laufrad gemacht, da der ca. 3cm niedriger baut. Ist aber natürlich nur nötig, wenn das Kind eigentlich noch zu klein für das Rad ist.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## chris5000 (26. Oktober 2009)

Nachtrag zum erwähnten Rothan-Sattel: Damit der sich auf ein CNOC 14 montieren lässt, braucht es dann noch eine 0815 Kerzensattelstütze mit 25,4 mm Durchmesser, die es aus Alu aber in hiesigen Radläden für EUR 5.- bis 10.- zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kerthor (30. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen was das ist?

Spare inner tube: £3.99

No tools stabilisers £9.99


----------



## chris5000 (30. Oktober 2009)

Spare inner tube = Ersatzschlauch --> schadet sicher nicht, einen dazu zu bestellen, da 14"-SchlÃ¤uche sicher genau dann nicht im Radladen um die Ecke vorrÃ¤tig sind, wenn man gerade einen braucht.

âNo toolsâ stabilisers = StÃ¼tzrÃ¤der, die sich ohne Werkzeug montieren/demontieren lassen. --> Auf keinen Fall bestellen. Braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## kerthor (30. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Hat das auch schon jemand gemacht?

Wenn ja wo drauf machen die das?

Personalised name transfer: Child's name on the top tube of the bike, just like the professionals. Letters cut in a matching font. Comes with a spare transfer for applying to helmet etc. £9.99


----------



## chris5000 (30. Oktober 2009)

kerthor schrieb:


> Personalised name transfer: Child's name on the top tube of the bike, just like the professionals. Letters cut in a matching font. Comes with a spare transfer for applying to helmet etc. £9.99



Auf der Seite, wo der zitierte Text steht, ist links unten ein Bild, wie das aussieht und wo es hinkommt.

Ist aber überteuerter Quatsch, da über Lack und daher sowieso nach spätestens 3 Monaten nur noch zur Hälfte vorhanden.


----------



## kerthor (30. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal Danke!


----------



## doppelmoral (6. November 2009)

Also wegen des Rücktritts kann ich auch nur sagen, wird nicht benötigt, die lernen das so schnell und intuitiv mit den Normalen bremsen, da machen wir erwachsenen uns einfach nur wieder zu viele gedanken. 

Hat bei mir direkt geklappt, zwar wie eben schon erwähnt nicht zum regulieren, aber welches kind will das schon?


----------



## tripletschiee (26. Mai 2010)

Hab gerade eben das Cnoc 14" in dem schönen Rot bestellt, Mudguards dazu, Kreditkarte angegeben (wurde am Telefon gleich gecheckt, ob die Daten auch passen), SMS mit der Zahlungsbestätigung von der Kreditkartenfirma bekommen und das Bike soll in ca. 3,5 Wochen da sein!

Als Vater freu ich mich schon auf das gute Teil wie ein Schnitzel!  Ich hoffe mein Sohnemann sieht das genauso! 

Mit seinem Kokua Jumper saust er herum wie ein Wilder, das Dreirad pedaliert er wie ein "Großer"... dann sollte der Umstieg auf's Islabike kein großes Problem sein... 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Jokkl (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gerhard,

sehr gute Entscheidung. Wir haben unserer Tochter zu Weihnachten, na ja eigentlich war es erst Neujahr , ein Cnoc 14 in Pink vermacht. Seitdem geht es nahezu jeden Morgen mit dem Fahrrad zum Kindergarten, ganz egal, wie besch***** das Wetter auch sein mag.

Der Umstieg auf bzw. die Gewöhnung an die Felgenbremsen ging wirklich super gut. Manchmal bremst sie zwar noch etwas digital, in den meisten Fällen klappt es mit dem dosierten Anhalten aber recht gut.

In den letzten Wochen haben wir verschiedene Touren gemacht, zum einen hier an der Würm und dann einen kleinen Ausflug (auf Teer) von St. Vigil in Richtung Pederü-Hütte (echtes Mountainbiking eben!!), und bis auf die Steigungen, wo die "die Beine immer so weh tun" (Zitat Ende) war sie vollkommen begeistert. Das lässt noch viel erwarten und erhoffen 

Vielen Dank noch mal an das Forum hier, ohne das ich möglicherweise nie oder sehr viel später auf Islabikes gestoßen wäre!!

Jokkl


----------



## tripletschiee (14. Juni 2010)

Laut DHL ist heute das Paket aus England beim Nachbar abgegeben worden. Bin schon gespannt und werde berichten! 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (14. Juni 2010)

Sodala, hab es jetzt abgeholt. DHL hätte es fast wieder mitgenommen, aber mein Nachbar ist denen zuvor gekommen. Komischerweise hat DHL drei Vesuche gebraucht, bis es aus dem Sortierzentrum aus Hannover weiter nach München geschickt wurde.... Naja, wieauchimmer, jetzt hab ich es mal ausgepackt:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Rein gefühlsmässig tatsächlich nicht besonders schwer. Alles ist wirklich gut eingestellt, vor allem die Bremsen. Das Freilaufgeräusch erinnert ein wenig an die Tune-Naben, einzig das Hinterrad ist nicht ganz sauber zentriert. Da werd ich noch mal ran müssen!

Jetzt kommt es erstmal in den Keller. Dann wird das "Pimp-Potential" ermittelt und demnächst dem Kurzen am Geburtstag übergeben! 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Pan Tau (15. Juni 2010)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Sodala, hab es jetzt abgeholt. DHL hätte es fast wieder mitgenommen, aber mein Nachbar ist denen zuvor gekommen. Komischerweise hat DHL drei Vesuche gebraucht, bis es aus dem Sortierzentrum aus Hannover weiter nach München geschickt wurde.... Naja, wieauchimmer, jetzt hab ich es mal ausgepackt:



...soweit man das anhand der Bilder beurteilen kann, ist das ein sauber verarbeitetes Bike, das auch noch ziemlich schick aussieht!



> Jetzt kommt es erstmal in den Keller. Dann wird das "Pimp-Potential" ermittelt und demnächst dem Kurzen am Geburtstag übergeben!



...falls Pimpen = Abspecken, dann dürfte das Potential wohl nicht so groß sein. Falls Pimpen = "ein Vater verwirklicht sich durch das Tuning des Kinderbikes mit Edelteilen selber", dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß...


----------



## tripletschiee (15. Juni 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ...falls Pimpen = Abspecken, dann dürfte das Potential wohl nicht so groß sein. Falls Pimpen = "ein Vater verwirklicht sich durch das Tuning des Kinderbikes mit Edelteilen selber", dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß...



 Ja, so ähnlich! Ein bisl was geht auch beim Gewicht, und wenn es nur ein paar Titanschrauben und Carbondistanzhülsen sind. Aber dann wären wir ja wieder beim Vater-Tuning...

Ich werd das Radl mal ein bisl zerlegen und wiegen. Mal sehen, was da dann wirklich geht!

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## chris5000 (15. Juni 2010)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Ich werd das Radl mal ein bisl zerlegen und wiegen. Mal sehen, was da dann wirklich geht!



Klicker und Klacker (Klacker führt zu CNOC 16-Angaben aber Kurbel/Innenlager/Lenker/Vorbau dürften beim 16 nur wenig schwerer sein als beim 14. Und das 14, dass ich auseinandergenommen hatte, hatte noch einen Schaftvorbau)

Gruß,
Chris (der das größte Potenzial eindeutig bei Kurbel/Innenlager sieht)


----------



## tripletschiee (16. Juni 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Klicker und Klacker ...



 Cool! Danke! Darauf kann ich jetzt mal aufbauen... mal sehen, was dennoch geht.... 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## tripletschiee (20. Juni 2010)

So: das Radl wiegt mit original "Mud Guards" 7,54kg, ohne diese Schutzbleche 7,26kg. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist, daß die alle Schrauben gandenlos angeknallt haben. Die Kurbeln hab ich erstmal gar nicht runterbekommen! So fest hab ich nicht mal meine Kurbeln an meinem Stadtrad!  Und ich wieg 5x so viel wie mein "großer" Zwerg.

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (21. Juni 2010)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, daß die alle Schrauben gandenlos angeknallt haben. Die Kurbeln hab ich erstmal gar nicht runterbekommen!



Die Kurbeln gingen bei unserem CNOC 16 leicht ab. Aber eine der Lagerschalen saß brutal fest. Mit der bin ich auch lieber in einen Laden gegangen und dort haben auch noch 3 Leute 10 Minuten beratschlagt und gefrickelt bevor sie sie draußen hatten.
Vielleicht ist es empfehlenswert Islabikes bei der Bestellung gegebenenfalls wissen zu lassen, dass man gedenkt das Rad auseinanderzunehmen und das deshalb bitte die Schraubverbindungen nicht auf ewige Haltbarkeit ausgelegt werden sollten.


----------



## magas (21. Juni 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Die Kurbeln gingen bei unserem CNOC 16 leicht ab. Aber eine der Lagerschalen saß brutal fest. Mit der bin ich auch lieber in einen Laden gegangen und dort haben auch noch 3 Leute 10 Minuten beratschlagt und gefrickelt bevor sie sie draußen hatten.
> Vielleicht ist es empfehlenswert Islabikes bei der Bestellung gegebenenfalls wissen zu lassen, dass man gedenkt das Rad auseinanderzunehmen und das deshalb bitte die Schraubverbindungen nicht auf ewige Haltbarkeit ausgelegt werden sollten.



an sich eine prima Idee, allerdings seid ihr sicher, daß die Räder auch in UK kpl. endmontiert werden, od. ob nicht nur die Rahmen in Asien gefertigt werden, sondern auch teilmontiert werden. z.B. Innenlager montiert ?


----------



## calanau (9. Juli 2010)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> So: das Radl wiegt mit original "Mud Guards" 7,54kg, ohne diese Schutzbleche 7,26kg.



Rollt das Cnoc 14'' schon hier durch München? Dann melde ich mich zum Besichtigungstermin an. Blöd  nur, dass unsere zukünftige Radlerin demnächst erst zwei wird...  Vielleicht steigt  dein Kurzer bis es bei uns akut wird ja auch was  Größeres um, dann melde ich mich schon mal als "Kaufinteressent".

Viel  Spaß mit dem schönen Teil
Silke      --- neiderfüllt


----------



## tripletschiee (22. Juli 2010)

calanau schrieb:


> Rollt das Cnoc 14'' schon hier durch München? Dann melde ich mich zum Besichtigungstermin an. Blöd  nur, dass unsere zukünftige Radlerin demnächst erst zwei wird...  Vielleicht steigt  dein Kurzer bis es bei uns akut wird ja auch was  Größeres um, dann melde ich mich schon mal als "Kaufinteressent".



Ja, inzwischen radelt der Zwerg fließig durch München, hauptsächlich rund um den Olypark.  Bekommen hat er es zu seinem 3.Geburtstag und es lief ungefähr so ab:
"Ist das meins?"
"Ja, das ist Deins!"
"Cool!" - Der Zwerg schnappt es sich und setzt sich drauf. Meine Frau hält ihn kurz an den Schultern fest, ich kann noch ein "Wie das Laufrad nur mit dem Treten des Dreirads...!" hinterherrufen, denn er ist schon auf und davon pedaliert. Eine gute Stunde später hat er dann auch das mit dem "sich-das-Pedal-in-die-richtige-Stellung-holen" zm Losfahren kapiert und seither sind die zwei unzertrennlich! 

Aber daß ich das CNOC verkaufen werde, glaub ich nicht, da es dann ja unser zweiter Kurzer erben kann. der ist fast genau 2 Jahre jünger....

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## calanau (26. Juli 2010)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Eine gute Stunde später hat er dann auch das mit dem "sich-das-Pedal-in-die-richtige-Stellung-holen" zm Losfahren kapiert und seither sind die zwei unzertrennlich!



Wow, ich kann es kaum abwarten bis es bei uns soweit ist. Und ein ISLABIKE ist gedanklich schon so gut wie bestellt. Die Beschreibung hier hat mich jedenfalls noch mal sehr darin bestärkt. Vielen Dank dafür. Bis dahin wird fleißig auf dem Wishbone Bike geübt.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## urli (24. August 2010)

kann mir wer wegen der Bremshebel helfen?

Der von Isla verbaute bei den 14" bzw. 16" ist ja ein Tektro aber ist das ein spezieller oder dieser?

Für mich ist es ein spezieller oder nicht denn ich hätter gerne einen ausprobiert am Laufrad da diese als besonders leicht gängig beschrieben werden.

Falls wer sein Isla 16" im Winter/Frühjahr verkaufen will kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## zaskar76 (24. August 2010)

Ist ein anderer, der Griff fängt näher am Lenker an. sieht man hier auch bei "more Images".

http://islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/cnoc16.html

Hat auch nur 19mm Aufnahme für den Lenkerduchmesser.


----------



## 2Radfahrer (24. August 2010)

Hallo Urli,

es ist der JL350-RS. Der wird soweit ich weiss auch nur für Islabikes gebaut.
Hat 22,2 Klemmung und Islabikes verkauft sie auch nicht einzeln. Vielleicht wenn Du schreibst das er abgebrochen ist.


----------



## 2Radfahrer (24. August 2010)

ok 19mm ich dachte es seien 22,?


----------



## chris5000 (24. August 2010)

Definitiv 19mm. An Rothan, CNOC 14, CNOC 16 überall derselbe, spezielle Hebel mit nur 19mm Klemmung, da auch die Lenker durchweg nur 19mm im Griffbereich haben. 22mm haben die Lenker nur im Klemmbereich für den Vorbau.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urli (26. August 2010)

Danke für die Antworten werde mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## chris5000 (26. August 2010)

urli schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten werde mein Glück versuchen.



Nur sicherheitshalber: 

Wenn Du mit "Glück versuchen" meinst, zu versuchen einen von Islabikes einzeln zu bekommen und Dir das gelingt und Du ihn dann an einem nicht-Islabikes-Laufrad verbauen willst, wirst Du die Klemmung aufbohren (lassen) müssen, da auch Laufräder i.d.R. Lenker dicker als 19mm im Griffbereich haben.

Ist aber machbar. Musste ich beim CNOC 16 meiner Tochter auch machen,weil ich den Lenker getauscht habe. Und es hält.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## urli (14. September 2010)

habe auch ein islabike in 14" bekommen und sohnemann konnte sofort nach dem anschieben fahren. er ist vorher mit einem firstbike gefahren. die lieferung hat bei uns nach aut ca. 5 tage gedauert und das bike war top montiert und geht einwandfrei. Gewicht mit den 7,2kg passt auch und die bremsen sind ein traum.

Hat schon jemand eine andere kette montiert und wenn ja welche denn die schaut sehr schwer aus.

Ich danke dem Foum denn ohne die zahlreichen Beiträge wäre mein sohn nicht zu so einem tollen Fahrad gekommen. DANKE


----------



## chris5000 (14. September 2010)

urli schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine andere kette montiert und wenn ja welche denn die schaut sehr schwer aus.



Wenn Du wirklich Gewicht sparen willst (ca. 450g), dann kannst Du Innenlager (Original ca. 300g) und Kurbel (Original ca. 750g) tauschen.
Als Kurbel kommt da z.B eine Shimano FC M730 oder - preiswerter - eine Shimano FC-MT60 in Frage. Die lassen sich gut kürzen.

Im Ergebnis (hier am CNOC 16) sieht das dann so aus und ist wie gesagt ca. 450g leichter.

Allerdings ist auch bei diesem Umbau die Kette nicht ganz unproblematisch: Die Original Islabikeskette ist eher was sehr breites BMX-artiges. Und leider hat das Dicta-Freilaufritzel bei den aktuellen Islabikes entsprechend breite Zähne, so dass selbst 8-fach-Ketten dafür zu schmal sind.

An unserem CNOC 16 habe ich allerdings tatsächlich eine (ausgemusterte) 10-fach KMC Kette verbauen können (ist auf dem Bild oben noch nicht zu sehen), die dann gut zum schmalen Kettenblatt gepasst hat. Aber nur, weil ich das Freilaufritzel vom alten CNOC 14 genommen habe, das wesentlich schmaler als das aktuelle DICTA war. Hersteller von dem alten CNOC 14 Ritzel müsste ich zuhause nochmal nachschauen. Aber ich habe damals auch im Netz und in Läden nach schmalen Ritzeln Ausschau gehalten und da habe ich so direkt nichts gefunden....

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## urli (15. September 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> An unserem CNOC 16 habe ich allerdings tatsächlich eine (ausgemusterte) 10-fach KMC Kette verbauen können (ist auf dem Bild oben noch nicht zu sehen), die dann gut zum schmalen Kettenblatt gepasst hat. Aber nur, weil ich das Freilaufritzel vom alten CNOC 14 genommen habe, das wesentlich schmaler als das aktuelle DICTA war. Hersteller von dem alten CNOC 14 Ritzel müsste ich zuhause nochmal nachschauen. Aber ich habe damals auch im Netz und in Läden nach schmalen Ritzeln Ausschau gehalten und da habe ich so direkt nichts gefunden....
> 
> Gruß,
> Chris



..wenn man ein anders Freilaufritzel montiert (zB Shimano SF-MX30) dann müsste es doch mit einer anderen Kette funktionieren oder nicht? Wie hast du eigentlich das Ritzel herunterbekommen, braucht man da ein spezielles Wekzeug.

So werde mal schaun ob ich nicht irgendwo eine alte XT Kurbel auftreite, welches 4-kant lager hat eigentlich verbaut?


----------



## chris5000 (15. September 2010)

urli schrieb:


> ..wenn man ein anders Freilaufritzel montiert (zB Shimano SF-MX30) dann müsste es doch mit einer anderen Kette funktionieren oder nicht?



Stimmt. Sollte gehen: Chain Compatibility: 8 9-Speed/3/32.
Ich hab mich damals bei der Suche wohl zuviel in BMX-Online-Shop-Gefilden rumgetrieben.



urli schrieb:


> braucht man da ein spezielles Wekzeug


Ja. Hatte aber der 0815-Fahrradladen um die Ecke in der Werkstatt.



urli schrieb:


> welches 4-kant lager hat eigentlich verbaut?


RaceFace Taper Lock 107mm, ca. EUR 20.- bei Ebay.

NACHTRAG: Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Ich weiß nicht wieviele Zähne das Original CNOC 14" Kettenblatt hat. Das vom 16" hatte 32. Die genannten Shimano Kurbeln haben aber einen LK 110mm für äußeres und mittleres KB (74mm kleines KB). Für die 110mm LK hatte aber das kleinste KB, das ich gefunden habe (zephyr) 33 Zähne und mit dem kam selbst die zierliche KMC-Kette den Spiderarmen noch sehr nah. Die Unterlegscheiben hat die Kette sogar berührt, so dass ich die eckig feilen musste, um die Berührung auszumerzen. Es gibt u.U ein paar Klippen zu umschiffen


----------



## urli (16. September 2010)

Die genannten Kurbeln wurden bis 1993 gefertigt. Nach meinen Nachforschungen müssten auch die ersten XTR Kurbeln (FC-M900, FC-M900-A) funktionieren. Hollowtech I wurde von Shimano gleichzeitig mit Octalink eingeführt also müssen alle Kurbeln für 4-Kant-Innenlager gehen. Jetzt tut es mir schon leid meine alte FC-M550 entsorgt zu haben. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass es bei den Kurbel darum geht noch aus "Voll-Alu" zu sein und noch nicht hollowtech oder?

Mein Schwiegervater hat noch eine FC-M900 an einem alten Kona mal sehen ob er die seinem Enkel vermacht. 

Da habe ich ja für die Zukunft eine nette Beschäftigung ich sammle alte Kurbeln. 

Link zum vertiefen.


----------



## chris5000 (16. September 2010)

urli schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass es bei den Kurbel darum geht noch aus "Voll-Alu" zu sein und noch nicht hollowtech oder?



Ja. Und darum, dass an der geplanten Stelle für das neue Gewinde genug "Fleisch" ist. Also keine Kurbeln die bei um die 95mm fürs CNOC 14 zu stark verjüngt sind. Und eine heftige Kröpfung in dem Bereich macht die Sache bestimmt auch nicht einfacher.

Ich hatte einfach die FC-M730 genommen, weil hier im Forum jemand  gezeigt hatte hatte, dass es mit denen geht. 

Kürzen habe ich auch nicht selbst gemacht, sondern es im Laden machen lassen. @ElPapa hat hier aber auch eine Anleitung gepostet, wie man es selber hinbekommen kann.


----------



## zaskar76 (18. September 2010)

urli schrieb:


> ..wenn man ein anders Freilaufritzel montiert (zB Shimano SF-MX30) dann müsste es doch mit einer anderen Kette funktionieren oder nicht? Wie hast du eigentlich das Ritzel herunterbekommen, braucht man da ein spezielles Wekzeug.



Die Dicta gibts auch in 3/32". Sind ne ganze Ecke günstiger und nicht schlechter denke ich. Gibts auch im schicken silber, hier mal nen BMO-Link.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Singlespeed-Fixie/Freilauf-Ritzel-Driver/Freilaufritzel/Dicta-Freilaufritzel-3-32-silber::16236.html

Weiss nur nicht wie es mit dem montieren und Gewinden bei Dicta, ACS, Shimano usw ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (25. Juni 2011)

Heute hab ich meinem Kleinen neue Reifen montiert.
14" Schwalbe BigApple mit 2" Breite.
Die sind leider ein bisl schwerer. Die originalen Reifen wiegen 320gr./321gr., die BigApples 378gr./364gr. Das heißt, das Radl wiegt jetzt 101gr. mehr!  Naja...  Ich mußte dann ein bisl mit den Schutzblechen herumwerkeln, weil die geschliffen haben. Aber jetzt geht es berührungsfrei.

Es sieht nicht schlecht aus, er sitzt jetzt ein bisl weiter oben (ca. 1,5cm rechnerisch), der Umfang hat sich auch ein wenig vergrößert (ca. 10cm rechnerisch), das bedeutet auch - rechnerisch bei gleicher Trittfrequenz - einen km/h mehr!  

Die Aktion soll die Zeit bis Weihnachten überbrücken, bis er dann wahrscheinlich ein Benin 20" small bekommt.

Anbei 2 Fotos, eines mit Blitzunterstützung, damit man auch die schönen Reflektorstreifen sieht.










Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Hagenpitcher (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Islabikes CNOC 14. AM besten in blau, da es für meinen kleinen Sohnemann ist. Würde mich über ein Angebot sehr freuen. Einfach ne Nachricht schreiben und dann wird man sich schon einig werden.


----------



## tripletschiee (25. Juni 2012)

Ich hab - nachdem ich das Beinn 20" meines Großen doch recht erfolgreich am Verschlanken bin - mir noch mal das Cnoc 14 vorgenommen und hab die Kurbeln abgeschraubt und das Tretlager ausgebaut.

Erschrenkende Gewichte kamen da zum Vorschein:









Die Kurbeln sind bei mir aus Stahl!
Außerdem ist das Tretlager mit offenen Lagern zum Kontern! 

Mehr Fotos und Details von den Teilen im Cnoc 14 Fotoalbum.

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## chris5000 (26. Juni 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Mehr Fotos und Details von den Teilen im Cnoc 14 Fotoalbum.



Das ergänzt sich gut mit meinem CNOC 14 Album von 2009. Da hatte ich die Kurbeln nicht abgenommen. Aber dafür so ziemlich den ganzen Rest einzeln gewogen. 
(Der Lenker ist beim aktuellen CNOC aber wohl nicht mehr aus Stahl wie damals)

Gruß
Chris


----------



## trolliver (26. Juni 2012)

Ich habe das Lager unseres CNOC 16 ja a priori gegen eines mit Industrielagern ausgetauscht.

Gegen Konuslager an sich habe ich nichts, im Gegenteil. Allerdings nur in hochwertiger Ausführung. Als Shimano Anfang der 90er daran ging, auf Industrielager umzustellen, habe ich mir ein paar Dura Ace und Deore XT Konuslager auf Halde gelegt und nach und nach an meinen Reiserädern verbaut. Mit superglatten Lagerflächen und auch sonst guter Qualität ließen die sich meiner Meinung nach besser und leichtgängiger einstellen als die Industrielager. 

Das Islabike-Lager hat damit aber nichts zu tun, man sehe sich nur die Lagerflächen an... Und die Industrielager sind auch besser geworden, so dass ich sie inzwischen auch verbaue.


----------



## need4 (26. Juni 2012)

Wer noch ein CNOC 14 braucht,, ich verkaufe gerade das von meiner Tochter bei eBay: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Islabikes-Cn...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder&hash=item4ab927f162

Hat jetzt ein BEINN 20 small bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ufo (30. Juni 2012)

brrr. was für scheußliche Farbe.
Wenn jemand eines in einem neutraleren farbton abzugeben hat, würde ich mich über PN freuen.


----------



## Velofix (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

für meine seit März 3-jährige Tochter wollte ich eigentlich auch ein 
CNOC 14 bestellen, konnte das aber zu Hause nicht durchsetzten (ohh  )

Trotzdem wüßte ich jetzt gerne, was die minimale Sitzhöhe beim Cnoc 14 ist, denn ich war ja davon ausgegangen dass das passen müsste. 
Man findet Daten auf der Islabike Seite, aber diese Angabe finde ich nicht.

Jetzt bin ich auf ein 12 " Peugeot CJ 71 ausgewichen (weil es eines ohne Rücktrittbremse sein sollte) und überrascht, dass selbst bei tiefster Sattelstellung meine Kleine nur mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden 
kommt.

http://www.cycles.peugeot.fr/fiche-velo/model=CJ71/body=71/

Wie ist das beim Cnoc14 ?

Hier ein paar Daten zum Vergleich:

Tiefste Sattelstellung Peugeot: 46 cm
Körpergröße meiner Tochter: 96,5 cm
Beininnenlänge: 39,5 cm

Danke im Voraus!
Stefan


----------

